# wife teases my small size



## dcslimjim (Jul 23, 2020)

hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
please help.
thank you!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Dump her. Problem solved.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't imagine your relationship is "great" in all other aspects if this is what she does.

I second the dump her.

It's ridiculously awful.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

bobert said:


> Dump her. Problem solved.


No ****. She's not a keeper, kick her to the curb with her trashy friends.


----------



## dcslimjim (Jul 23, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Can't imagine your relationship is "great" in all other aspects if this is what she does.
> 
> I second the dump her.
> 
> It's ridiculously awful.


uhh. you are right. i have been lying to myself and saying its ok. trying to make excuses for her. i feel so bad.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
> please help.
> thank you!


How would she like it if you commented on her overly ample ass, her saggy breasts, or an aesthetically repellent va-jay-jay that smells like dead mackerel and is large enough to drive a Mack truck through?
I'd say if she doesn't like that, then she should shut the hell up on such demeaning talk.
My wife knows that if she ever said anything like that to me, she'd be done.
I'd expect nothing less from her.
At a minimum, you tell her that if she ever says anything like that again, she will be shopping for a new one, and throw her out.
If I were you, especially after telling her friends and making you the butt of a joke, I'd have her served with paperwork.
Find a woman who loves and respects you.
The one you have is disrespectful and immature.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

dcslimjim said:


> please help


"If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle, that's the thing
And

Always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Personal said:


> "If life seems jolly rotten
> There's something you've forgotten
> And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing
> When you're feeling in the dumps
> ...


If it isn't played at my funeral I'm not going

Eric Idle, The Bright Side of Life


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Not sure it's worth it, but you might make her go to marriage counseling and bring up the subject there so the psychologist can get to the root of why she feels the need to belittle other people. Oftentimes a person belittles others as a way of elevating themself momentarily, which is a lack of their own self-esteem. It might help. But I'm only suggesting it since you thought everything else was okay. I can't believe her friends don't tell her to STFU, honestly.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can't believe her friends don't tell her to STFU, honestly.


I'm going to take a WAG and say that her friends are probably a huge part of it.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
> please help.
> thank you!


What your W is doing is wrong on many levels. Have you advised you W that this upsets you? If so, what did she say? If your W said she was only joking then advise your W when you talk to your friends with your W present about her sagging whatever it is only a joke.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

So why did a woman with such an awfully gargantuan Wawa marry you instead of king dong?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
> please help.
> thank you!


This is an actual kink/fetish in and of itself, and is quite a legitimate one. However, as with all kinks/fetishes, they need to be done with the consent of both parties. If your wife doesn't have your express consent, as opposed to an assumed implied consent by your silence, then this is absolutely wrong. I would suggest a therapist for you initially, and then when you feel ready, confront her with this at the therapist's. If she will not change, or recognize her problem, then it's time to leave the marriage.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Next time she says it just retort “It’s not that I’m small...it’s that you’re loose” and walk away. Then keep walking to the lawyers office.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> So why did a woman with such an awfully gargantuan Wawa marry you instead of king dong?


You made me spit out my drink all over my keyboard! Thanks, I wanted to buy a new laptop anyways!

ROFL!!!

As for the OP. Kick her to the curb. She is openly HUMILIATING YOU!!!

Even if it is being done to keep her freinds from wanting you, it's unfair of her to embarrass you this way!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

ah_sorandy said:


> As for the OP. Kick her to the curb. She is openly HUMILIATING YOU!!!


That's a bit harsh, I think the OP should be grateful for what he has and respect his marital vows.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Tell her you throw up in your mouth a little every time she takes her clothes off


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Personal said:


> That's a bit harsh, I think the OP should be grateful for what he has and respect his marital vows.


So, he should just endure the DISRESPECT and carry on? Got it!!!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Personal said:


> That's a bit harsh, I think the OP should be grateful for what he has and respect his marital vows.


I hope I’m never so bad off that I’m grateful to have someone who treats me like ****. She has no respect for him if she humiliates him with her friends. In my opinion that’s nothing to be grateful for, married or not.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

notmyjamie said:


> I hope I’m never so bad off that I’m grateful to have someone who treats me like ****. She has no respect for him if she humiliates him with her friends. In my opinion that’s nothing to be grateful for, married or not.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

ah_sorandy said:


> So, he should just endure the DISRESPECT and carry on? Got it!!!


Of course he should carry on...


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Personal said:


> Of course he should carry on...


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Personal said:


> Of course he should carry on...


Your joking right?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Personal said:


> That's a bit harsh, I think the OP should be grateful for what he has and respect his marital vows.


God you are clueless


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> God you are clueless


I think he might just be coming at this from his own very confident and thick skinned perspective.

He isn't encouraging weakness if I'm reading him right.

I do believe OP's wife needs to keep her mouth occupied with better pastimes. She should use it more on OP's penis and less to talk about it.

My wife doesn't get to talk to others about my unit. It isn't classy. I caught her talking to her sister about it soon after we were married and scolded her about keeping our privates private.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

My hubby is short. I never have said that to him him, only once, and he made me say it. He bullies people about their appearance like he is “Mr Perfect”. 🤦‍♀️
One day he was bullying our teen son about how he walked or something like that, ( not the first time) and I became so angry with him, and told him you are short too. Oh boy! He got mad. Started screaming ang yelling at me. He didn’t speak to me for days. Not that I cared. That’s what I wanted, for him to experience the same thing he does to us, to everyone. But, he didn’t get it. He still makes fun of other people. Now I just tell him, I don’t want to hear anything you have to say. Stop! and just leave the room. I even told him once, I hate it when you talk bad about other’s people appearance. He doesn’t get it. 🤦‍♀️
Your wife is like my hubby, they will never get it, even if you tease her about something. They think they are right to say whatever they want about you, but don’t you dare to say something about them.
They will no change!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Just read through this post. SMH

My only advice would be, the next time she says that to you say this:

"Even a 747 looks small in the Grand Canyon" 

Then walk out the door


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I suspect this is her way of driving you off.

Piss the guy off, so bad, he will leave.

And, it will inspire you to never touching her again. Which is likely what she wants.

Not that this is any justification for these 'not small' remarks....

What did you do to piss her off?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

> I,N, take you, N, to be my wife (or husband), to have and to hold from this day forward, for better, for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, *to love and to cherish*, till death us do part, according to God's holy law, in the presence of God I make this vow.


One could argue that the belittling that his wife is doing is not loving nor does it show that she cherishes him.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Hiner112 said:


> One could argue that the belittling that his wife is doing is not loving nor does it show that she cherishes him.


That assumes they even used these vows. There is a wide range of vows out there now and no, they are not all variations on this. 

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Personal said:


> That's a bit harsh, I think the OP should be grateful for what he has and respect his marital vows.


Same thing can be said about his wife.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

You need to respond with a remark that slaps some sense in her..in front of her friends no less, when she makes that remark again.
"So i guess i need to go find a (10 yrs younger than her) tight azzed hottie that will appreciate me and dump the cruel insensitive witch i am married to!"

My mom used to do this to my dad with his ED. "She would tell friends or sisters, "Even if I wanted to have sex, he couldn't get it up anyway" 

I lost respect for my dad and saw him as weak and pathetic because he would not shut this down.
This remark was the last straw in my resentment toward her. He died of heart attack last year at 75. Now mom is 73 and alone and wonders why i do not call or come by. I really do not have anything to say to her. Have not spoken to her in 2 weeks.
Used to wish dad would divorce her cruel azz and find someone to make him happy.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> Now mom is 73 and alone and wonders why i do not call or come by. I really do not have anything to say to her. Have not spoken to her in 2 weeks.


I hope that you take the time someday to clarify to her why you (as her child) feel this way.
These kind of people need to receive their just desserts.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Lostinthought61 said:


> God you are clueless


No, just less gullible than some.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

And having no respect for him, its a matter of time, which very well could have already come and gone, where she finds someone to fill the void. She's already speaking from experience.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Personal said:


> No, just less gullible than some.


Is this equation correct:

No, just less gullible than some = Its a load crap


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Personal said:


> Of course he should carry on...


Your thought and sentence was incomplete.
Of course he should carry on *down to the lawyer and file for a divorce.*
Nobody should have to tolerate such disrespect and verbal abuse.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Dump bimbo and friends 

Next time, avoid those types of girls let alone marry them. They aren't women.
How long you have been married?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Tdbo said:


> Of course he should carry on *down to the lawyer and file for a divorce.*


You seem very sure about all of this, I wonder what Ripley would say?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> That's a bit harsh, I think the OP should be grateful for what he has and respect his marital vows.


Curious why you believe that when it comes to such a woman.

A few teases here and there sure. In the past with ex-wife I used to brag constantly and she decided to put me down a few notches by proclaiming (while we were by ourselves) that she's had bigger willies than me, I just replied that it was obvious they didn't know how to use it otherwise she wouldn't be with me. 

Now compare that to this scenario, I don't think he was asking for a knockdown or to be humiliated among her friends. That's plain disrespect to me, not a tease at all. It's one thing to test your manhood another to belittle it. No excuses.

Again, he should dump bimbo and friends


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Early in our marriage, my wife had some low self-esteem issues that she tried to deal with by cutting me down in front of her friends to bring me down to her level. The first time it happened I didn't say anything until we were alone and then I told her I didn't appreciate her comment. She blew it off as "just joking." The second time it happened I told her under no uncertain terms that I would not tolerate that kind of disrespect and if she did it again, there would be hell to pay. That pretty much stopped it but over the years, it has happened again from time to time and I will immediately address it with her, sometimes immediately, right in front of the person she made the comment to which embarrasses her. The last time it happened was about 3 years ago where she basically told a friend of mine, with me standing right next to her, that I was stupid. When we got home I laid into her about disrespecting me. It was cold here for a couple of days after that because I kept to myself, didn't interact with her, didn't talk to her, didn't do anything for her until she gave me a heart felt apology and promised not to do it again.

I disagree with the comebacks. Although tempting to do, tit-for-tat usually doesn't work. It just escalates things. You need to make sure that your wife understands that she is being hurtful and disrespectful and that you will not tolerate it any longer. Then tell her exactly what you are going to do the next time it happens. Then if it ever happens again, follow through with the consequences and do what you told her you would do.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Personal said:


> You seem very sure about all of this, I wonder what Ripley would say?


*Nobody should have to tolerate such disrespect and verbal abuse. *


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough.


You need to prescribe to my school of "BADSANTA'S SCHOOL FOR USED CAR SALESMEN" and apply that to your relationship. Here is an example:

*SALES TIP 23.5partB*

Just like algebra almost all negative things can be moved to the other side of an equation and made positive. For example you should never apologize for making someone wait, but instead thank them for waiting.

...ok so your wife criticized you about your size. How can you pivot that comment into something positive about yourself? Here are a few ideas:

Your size is just fine but your wife's size is the one that is very problematic. Your are lucky you didn't fall in, never to be seen again!
Accuse your wife of getting confused between diameter and length.
If your wife states a measurement in inches, correct her and say that measurement is in meters. 
Claim that your wife shouldn't just measure the portion of your penis that will not fit the rest of the way in.
If your wife humiliates you, just joke back that she married you so apparently THAT is what she likes!
When your wife is humiliating you in front of someone, make it a point to measure that person's height. Place your fingers less that one inch from you eye and gage there height between your thumb and index finger. Then hold that out and say, "according to my wife's standards you are only this tall (with your fingers less than two inches apart)!" 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Sounds like a challenge... you should rise up and prove that your sizing is more than adequate. Never shirk a wife’s challenge, even if lacking class.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Nobody and I mean NOBODY that will tease you over something you can't control is worth putting up with. Divorce her. Find someone that's really worth your time that loves you and won't stoop to make fun of you for sh*ts and giggles with her immature, trashy, brainless and equally if not more stupid friends.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Or for a really good bit of fun you could do the following:

Get yourself one of those monster penis sleeve things and go for gold when you have her on all 4 and she least expects it .... be sure to have a fist full of hair first.

That’s what she wants right 😜

Of course I’m joking???????


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Diceplayer said:


> Early in our marriage, my wife had some low self-esteem issues that she tried to deal with by cutting me down in front of her friends to bring me down to her level. The first time it happened I didn't say anything until we were alone and then I told her I didn't appreciate her comment. She blew it off as "just joking." The second time it happened I told her under no uncertain terms that I would not tolerate that kind of disrespect and if she did it again, there would be hell to pay. That pretty much stopped it but over the years, it has happened again from time to time and I will immediately address it with her, sometimes immediately, right in front of the person she made the comment to which embarrasses her. The last time it happened was about 3 years ago where she basically told a friend of mine, with me standing right next to her, that I was stupid. When we got home I laid into her about disrespecting me. It was cold here for a couple of days after that because I kept to myself, didn't interact with her, didn't talk to her, didn't do anything for her until she gave me a heart felt apology and promised not to do it again.
> 
> I disagree with the comebacks. Although tempting to do, tit-for-tat usually doesn't work. It just escalates things. You need to make sure that your wife understands that she is being hurtful and disrespectful and that you will not tolerate it any longer. Then tell her exactly what you are going to do the next time it happens. Then if it ever happens again, follow through with the consequences and do what you told her you would do.


I agree with you in not engaging in the tit for tat approach that only escalates the issue. So you note that she has esteem issues early on....does she still have esteem issues? I suspect that mentally she does, the problem is not in her actual Deficiency it’s her defensive behavior, I also suspect she has a history of this prior to you marrying her. She needs therapy, I would make it a condition of staying married to her, or walk away because she can’t stop herself.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> You need to respond with a remark that slaps some sense in her..in front of her friends no less, when she makes that remark again.
> "So i guess i need to go find a (10 yrs younger than her) tight azzed hottie that will appreciate me and dump the cruel insensitive witch i am married to!"
> 
> My mom used to do this to my dad with his ED. "She would tell friends or sisters, "Even if I wanted to have sex, he couldn't get it up anyway"
> ...


It is the ultimate dig.
It is also a way some woman inspire a man to prove her wrong.
It is also a means to show other women that the man is not as perfect as he seems.

She is doubly punishing him before his peers. Cruel indeed.

Having ED does hurt both partners.

In truth, his ED may not been the real issue at all (or so much). He could have done other things to please her in bed.

Likely-
The last thing the poor guy wanted was to get naked and intimate with this shrew. His shrew.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe give her a taste of her own medicine once or twice - when she sits down ask her if she is sure she can fit in the chair or maybe even, ask her if her jeans are uncomfortable and should be going for a larger size - trust me, this done with a straight and innocent face and in front of any menfolk will work.


----------



## Wife5362 (Oct 30, 2013)

Personal said:


> That's a bit harsh, I think the OP should be grateful for what he has and respect his marital vows.


WTF!


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry, but why do I get the feeling OP is a twelve yr old kid having some fun here.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

sideways said:


> Sorry, but why do I get the feeling OP is a twelve yr old kid having some fun here.


Could be, but anyone here could be a 12 year old with a smartphone and an overactive imagination.
Doesn't mean the advice/suggestions change much or is necessarily invalid though.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Albeit superfluous


Tdbo said:


> Doesn't mean the advice/suggestions change much or is necessarily invalid though.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Personal said:


> Albeit superfluous


That's deep.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Tdbo said:


> That's deep.


I hope the pun was intended, since it is appropriate to this discussion in a number of ways.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> So why did a woman with such an awfully gargantuan Wawa marry you instead of king dong?


🤣


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm dying!🤪😆


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

sideways said:


> Sorry, but why do I get the feeling OP is a twelve yr old kid having some fun here.


FINALLY, someone said it. LOL.

That's exactly why I didn't participate. 🥴


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You can look online and find articles about people who criticize others, which sometimes is called leveling. If you find a good one, leave it out where she'll read it. Once people know that they are that transparent and that people realize they do it from their own low self-worth, they should be embarrassed to keep doing it. If that doesn't work, either get her in counseling and bring it up yourself to get to it without it taking five years, or just tell her you know why she does it but it has to stop.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Next time it happens you could tell the friend, " She is cruel and heartless, you ought to hear the crap she tells others about you" Let her start trying to put out those fires starting between her friends thinking she is talking about them behind their backs.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Personal said:


> That's a bit harsh, I think the OP should be grateful for what he has and respect his marital vows.


what?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> what?


What, what?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Personal said:


> What, what?


what should the OP be greatfull for?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> what should the OP be greatfull for?


I don't know maybe he should be grateful for some of the consternation and apoplexy that he generated, from some of.the responses to his drive by discussion topic.

Given that the following still applies to me, I really shouldn't be surprised at some of the responses in this discussion.



Personal said:


> No, just less gullible than some.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

It gets deeper all the time.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Just read through this post. SMH
> 
> My only advice would be, the next time she says that to you say this:
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
> please help.
> thank you!


That is disgusting behaviour.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

dcslimjim said:


> uhh. you are right. i have been lying to myself and saying its ok. trying to make excuses for her. i feel so bad.


This W has NO respect for you or your feeling. I'd bet this is just a surface issue. Really, you probably have a failed M.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

This sounds strange to me. I guess everyone's different but I've found that women are more likely to brag about the large size of their men to their friends. Like to make their friends jealous at how lucky they are.

They may confide in a close friend about "the issue" of a smaller penis but not openly talk and joke about how their husband or boyfriend is "inadequate". Just never heard a friend act like this but heard many bragging about how their guys are hung like horses.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Icelan[email protected] said:


> you probably have a failed M


With his wife's utter disregard for him ? I don't doubt that it's failed. I can assure you, mine would be.
There is no earthly way, after my wife made remarks like these to her friends, that I could return to any kind of "successful" relationship.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

JustTheWife said:


> I've found that women are more likely to brag about the large size of their men to their friends


This wife's action is, at it's basis, a sly "brag" - it implies that "she's had better".....and, the message is largely intended for her husband.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

TJW said:


> This wife's action is, at it's basis, a sly "brag" - it implies that "she's had better".....and, the message is largely intended for her husband.


It's really not about the size of his wang.
It's about her.
She gets off on degrading and emasculating him.
It helps her bolster her poor self image and lack of class, and it apparently augments her status with her ghastly gaggle of bitties.
The real problem is with his balls. He has none.
The first time she started the crap, he should have adjusted her attitude, complete with appropriate consequences. If she tried it a second time, she should have been gone.
No one that truly loves and cares about their spouse treats them in this manner.
It's about respect, and in this case, a obvious lack of it.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I had spoken about how my mom used to belittle my dad about ED. Once took him to VA hospital for a proceedure. Hot little 30 yr old nurse basically had her breasts all in his face while he was layed back. He came out of there with an issue and a smile. 
I always thought about mom saying what she said and then thinking, no it still works...he just does not want to have sex with you...and i dont blame him. He was a social butterfly, never took a date to a dance and danced with all the girls. He could wear them all down with the Jitterbug.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Divinely Favored said:


> it still works...he just does not want to have sex with you...and i dont blame him.


Amen. I don't blame him, either.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Tdbo said:


> ghastly gaggle of bitties.




Eloquently stated......

I'll remember this one....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This brings to mind what may be a good future topic, new thread. 

"Do you (men) know that women talk about their H's or bf's sexual encounters with their girlfriends"? What do you think they say?

And if a woman want's to answer and please feel included here) also include "how much do you and gfs talk amongst yourself about your sex life and sexual encounters "?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> This brings to mind what may be a good future topic, new thread.
> 
> "Do you (men) know that women talk about their H's or bf's sexual encounters with their girlfriends"? What do you think they say?
> 
> And if a woman want's to answer and please feel included here) also include "how much do you and gfs talk amongst yourself about your sex life and sexual encounters "?


One of our female friends stated it well. She says that if women DON'T talk about your junk or your size that that is a good thing. 

She said that women generally will only talk about your stuff if it is too big or too small. I guess no news is generally good new in this case.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

See? Good info.

The veil continues to lift.

Although you'd be surprised what I've heard through DW and closest female friends of hers when we're visiting. 

But to get to that level of being a confidant a H, or one has to have been married a looonngg time, like us I believe.


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

You don’t need to be sorry to post this-

if your wife is disrespecting you like this you need to take charge immediately- 

Husbands and wives must respect each other. 

Dis her in front of your friends - then see how she likes it.

after that - find out what else is going on in the relationship with some professional help.

im going to send you a private message also 

Im sorry this is happening to you- that’s not cool.





dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
> please help.
> thank you!


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> This brings to mind what may be a good future topic, new thread.
> 
> "Do you (men) know that women talk about their H's or bf's sexual encounters with their girlfriends"? What do you think they say?
> 
> And if a woman want's to answer and please feel included here) also include "how much do you and gfs talk amongst yourself about your sex life and sexual encounters "?


Now I'm more in church circles and don't get out as much with "bitties" as someone called them above. But when i had more "normal" friends, most certainly, YES they would talk about men - pretty obvious that women talk about men and vice versa -- and that includes sex and yes the "sensitive" penis size topic (well it's not really "sensitive" to women). Men talk about breast size, a$$es, etc. and women are no different -- and actually I think we get more into the details and openly share more. When the wine and margaritas are flowing with a group of friends, I think some men might be amazed at what's discussed.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I am accused of being a "little church boy". By the grace and wonderful mercy of our Lord, with thankfulness, I plead guilty..... I spent years in the company of like-minded Christian men away from their wives and families, and in the nearly 3 decades, I never heard one man express anything of a sexual nature about his wife. And, I never heard any of them make a "girl-watching" remark of any kind.

I guess I'm even more "sheltered" than I think.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok a guy with a small Jimmy, picks the screen name slim Jim? Seems a bit.....


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Sbrown said:


> Ok a guy with a small Jimmy, picks the screen name slim Jim? Seems a bit.....


Yes...does "seem a bit...". I've been working off the assumption that it's not well...real.


----------



## Marriednatlanta (Sep 21, 2016)

dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
> please help.
> thank you!


Could this also be just be SPH/troll/....?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Definitely sounds like a prank post.

But if not, roll her over and stick it where the sun don't shine...then see if she complains about the size.


----------



## dcslimjim (Jul 23, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> That is disgusting behaviour.


Thank you. It is helpful to hear that this was not OK!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

dcslimjim said:


> Thank you. It is helpful to hear that this was not OK!


So have you talked to her?


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
> please help.
> thank you!


Find out what hr own insecurity is and discuss it with her. 
small breasts
hairy legs
a moustache
big behind
bald head
missing labia
cellulite 
chunky thighs
Big ears
big feet

etc. 

as women we tend to have more insecurities about body image than our men and it is easy to introduce a new one "accidentally on purpose" as they say. 
"I never noticed you have .........." 
"Have you always had .........."

is all it takes to make someone self conscious about a body part. 
It is not a good game to play with your partner.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Have you talked about boundaries with her? Did you talk about them before marriage? After?

I'm wondering because it always seemed to me boundaries were obvious but from being on this site I have seen some attitudes are ingrained and spouses will do stuff because they think their partner won't leave them if they do. 

Honestly, she sounds awful and you shoud not have to put up with this. Make it clear if you haven't already this is a boundary for you. That it hurts you deeply and that you cannot be with someone who hurts you. It is a boundary for you. If she breaks it again you'll know what to do.

But as another poster said, if this is the type of thing she does, I wonder whether you are really as happy as you say outside of this issue.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

JustTheWife said:


> Yes...does "seem a bit...". I've been working off the assumption that it's not well...real.


Never heard it being called a jimmy before. How would that work in Scotland where all men are nicknamed Jimmy and all women are nicknamed Hen?


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

Screw her. People putting down their spouse = major pet peeve. Next time she wants to play with it tell her you'd rather not waste. her time


----------



## handyandy6942 (Aug 20, 2020)

dcslimjim said:


> hi, sorry to post about size, but this is only a part size question. my wife teases me about my small size and i feel terrible. we have a good sex life, but the teasing is rough. i feel less-than and inadequate. she even does it in front of two of her best friends and they all have a giggle. in other ways our relationship is great, but i can't get her to stop teasing me small size.
> please help.
> thank you!


Well my did that twice the first time she said she was mad and figured that would be a way to hurt my ego. Well we got into a heated argument and sure enough she said it again and yup it hurt my ego again. So i decided to find out if it were true since her first time saying it i have slept with about 10 women not one has complained about my size. Most 
have actually thanked me on my performance and given me the I owe you one i can ride them anytime . So ladies watch what you say .


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Look handy, it is one thing to say it to your face when she's acting like a spoiled child... it is a whole different scenario when she's ****-shaming you in front of her girlfriends. Those are two totally different scenarios. Public shaming is a whole other level of disrespect. And that is the bottom line: she doesn't respect you. A woman who doesn't respect her man doesn't love him.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Tell her it isn't your fault she wore it out before she got with you. Then dump her.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i am wondering if your wife is into some form of kinky femdom. I.e. the type that humiliates her husband in various ways. 

She might not so much be trying to insult you, but instead trying to sexually dominate you. Has she tried other things, like wanting to peg you? Wanting to dress you up as a girl? 

if it IS a purely sexual thing...then you have a choice. If it disgusts you, you need to get her to stop, or divorce her. 
If there is a possibility of you liking it...then explore it further. it often takes on a from of public humiliation, like three of her friends are over, and she forces you to expose yourself to them, as they watch and all humiliate you. Maybe she has you dress up for her friends in female attire. You could probably learn more on porn sites with the keyword "femdom".


----------

